# Bow Hunting on FEMA buyout property!!



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Cass County is taking comments on Bow hunting on the FEMA buyout property. Here is the link. I would like to see them flooded with e-mails.

[email protected]


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

e-mail sent.

Bob


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

What is the FEMA buyout property???


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

FEMA purchased a bunch of homes along the river after the flood of 97, and moved or demolished the homes due to reorganization of the flood plain.

There are some pretty "cherry" areas that could be fantastic bow hunting areas. River bottom areas etc.

Bob


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks Bob!


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

Email sent......thanks!!


----------



## pigrancher (Dec 23, 2004)

I've read some stories in the Fargo newspaper. The County Engineer Keith Berndt moved down there and found out it was open to bow hunting. so he went and had it posted because he didnt want hunters near by.

i've never been bow hunting. But my email is in. this is about cutting us out period.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Thanks Guys, keep the e-mails going!!!! :beer:


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Email sent, thanks for the link.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

E-mail sent also


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Email sent here as well. :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Querry for you fellows: Do any of you belong to the "ND Archery Asc."? Or is it Bowhunters Asc? Because they should be very interested not only in this FEMA property, but in the coming bills dealing with deer hunting. Get 'em hot and moving.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Orchard Glen/Forest River Hunting Subcommittee Public Meeting
Tuesday Feb 1, 2005 
Time: 7:00 PM

Public meeting at Beckwith Recital Hall, NDSU Reineke Fine Arts Center, located on the northeast corner of 12th Avenue North and Bolley Drive, Fargo.


----------

